# Please don't shoot me down for this but I like it here :)



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I maybe looking into a conversion of my gti ko3 tfsi to a ko4 064 conversion but need advise on how to please?.
What parts are required and can I do it myself as I am mechanically minded a little but in the wrong department :lol:

Obviously a ko4 is required
ko4 injectors 
HPFP 
Exhaust system
Fmic 
Wmi 
What else please?.

Not going to buy an Evo VIII as plans have changed [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

What'd I tell you guys :lol: :lol: :roll:

You lasted a good what, 3 weeks without the TT? Now you want the feeling of a K04 again huh bud? :wink:

Why not just go a step higher while you're at it and slap a K04 Hybrid or other turbo charger on it, Unless the K04-064 is a vast improvement over our -022/-023 ?

As far as your parts list:
You would need the injectors, don't have to be K04 injectors however. 
The exhaust manifold to match whatever turbo you choose
You wouldn't need WMI unless you're planning to push the build / or just get an oil cooler
A tune for the car ofc
I'm not sure what the GTI's drivetrain is capable of withstanding power wise, so I'd look into that too.
If the GTI is run on 1 single side mount, you would need an intercooler piping kit for the FMIC.

Are the K03 and K04 intake inlets the same size? If not you'd need a TIP


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

oh yes a ko4 with a difference to the ko4 023 :wink:

I've heard that's where all the power is :mrgreen:

Apparently the ko4 064 has the capability of seeing 320-370bhp.
Not sure of the internals or if they need forging atm but that's where I need to read up on and if anyone on here can help it would be great too 

I've seen a ko4 turbo part number 06f 145 702 c with the mani attached straight fit I think off an S3 2008 plate and can buy the pipes associated with it plus the injectors and forge catch can with dv delete plate.

exhaust system is a must 

the ko3 and ko4 inlets are different but are available.

intercooler is front mount but will be upgraded as the oem one is wafer thin.

I've also read this thread on PH 
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 0Stage%203

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Sandy said:


> oh yes a ko4 with a difference to the ko4 023 :wink:
> 
> I've heard that's where all the power is :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Looked into this mate and the K04-064 hybrided can make 400+hp, miles better than the K04-023. I just simply don't have the funds for the conversion which is why I'm getting a K418T instead.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > oh yes a ko4 with a difference to the ko4 023 :wink:
> ...


K418T? Hybrid?.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Sandy said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


The TTE390 is what you want to be looking at, it's a K04-064 that has been hybrided and it gives 390HP without WMI... A smidge over 400HP with. Here's the link:
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/thread...arger-for-1-8t-20v-vag-k04-064-hybrid.242289/


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I'm not sure that's right TT TOM

I have a golf gti mk 5 now?.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Sandy said:


> I'm not sure that's right TT TOM
> 
> I have a golf gti mk 5 now?.


Sorry mate, I assumed it was a Golf GTI using a 1.8T engine.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure that's right TT TOM
> ...


No worries.

gti tfsi ko3 200bhp but more needed as the tt I had was a lot quicker with the map and mods.

Good night


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Did lots of research on the K04-064 myself and found there is tons of info on forums of people who did this conversion however cars with the k03 equipped from factory dont have the stronger rods like the pirelli or ED30 who had A k04 from factory. Thought i did read somewhere that you could not run A k04-064 to its full potential on these k03 engines but dont shoot me on it :lol:

Good diy k04 conversion read [smiley=book2.gif] 
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139531


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

is it easy ad bolt on and then remap lol

I think even 300 hp is brilliant as long as the internals don't need replacing.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm building a K04-64 conversion at the moment and have already drawn up my plans for an adaptor plate and down pipe, just got to get round to making it at the moment. K04-64 power wise, you're looking around 360-380 bhp and a hybrid variant would make a little more.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

cookbot

Is it as I mentioned?, bolt on parts?.

PM me some pricing please?.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Does this sound right?.

The Revo 2.0TFSI Stage 3 turbo kit combined with Revo Stage 3 performance software gives the 2.0TFSI an entirely new lease of life, seeing close to 350bhp and 350lbft along with increases throughout the rev-range

The Borg Warner K04 turbo has been modified to Revos' exact standards and features a set of custom silicon hoses which relocates the factory diverter valve.
The Revo Borg Warner K04 - 0064 benefits from a redesigned outlet that not only removes the OEM resonator but increases airflow, as with all Revo products the quality of the work is second to none. Our comparison images show the quality/ superiority over competitor K04 turbos on the market (see images of Revo K04 vs Competitors K04). The kit comes complete with all new gaskets, bolts and fittings require for simple installation.

The hoses themselves have been made with stepped necks so the transition of airflow is smooth throughout the system. The diverter valve relocation features a one piece machined housing for the OE part to bolt to and then connect to the new silicon hoses.

The Revo 2.0TFSI Stage 3 turbo kit combined with Revo Stage 3 performance software gives the 2.0TFSI an entirely new lease of life, seeing close to 350bhp and 350lbft along with increases throughout the rev-range making for not just a powerful car but a true all-round performance car. Whether you have a 2.0TFSI VW MK5 Golf Gti, a SEAT Leon FR, Skoda Octavia VRS or even a SEAT Altea our high quality stage 3 package is designed to provide not just power gains but improved drivability, giving you an incredibly capable and rewarding vehicle to drive.

Revo Stage 297 - 347 bhp

NOTE: Performance software is adjustable giving a lot of flexibility for setup. Power is dependant on fuel quality, performance settings and conditions.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Anyone?.


----------



## Gussy (Nov 21, 2014)

Am just finishing of my k04 conversion (stage 3) just need to get it all mapped up I have a A3 2.0tfsi dsg lots of info here http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... ic=15414.0 hope this helps


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Gussy said:


> Am just finishing of my k04 conversation (stage 3) just need to get it all mapped up I have a A3 2.0tfsi dsg lots of info here http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... ic=15414.0 hope this helps


That's very kind of you Gussy, I missed out on a turbo but maybe too pricy for me.
What I've bought so far.

Cat back system.
Neuspeed P-flow filter kit.
Forge DV

Next on the list are.

Down pipe and 200 cell cat or maybe a de cat like the tt  
Look into a turbo unit 
HPFP 
injectors 
piping for the turbo and then mapping.

Thanks again

sandy


----------



## Gussy (Nov 21, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Gussy said:
> 
> 
> > Am just finishing of my k04 conversation (stage 3) just need to get it all mapped up I have a A3 2.0tfsi dsg lots of info here http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... ic=15414.0 hope this helps
> ...


No problem mate your list sounds about right I don't know if you've heard of r tech for mapping they get a lot of praise for there work I've booked my for my stage 3 custom map and dsg map I'll let you know how I get on and good luck with the conversion


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Gussy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Gussy said:
> ...


Hi, yes I've heard of them and once everything is in hand and fitted I'll give them a call thanks mate.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

My Neuspeed power flow inlet pipe 









My new stainless cat back system.


----------

